# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Moet je elke dag 1,5 l water drinken? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Moet je elke dag 1,5 l water drinken?* 

In zowat alle gezondheidsadviezen wordt aangeraden om dagelijks 1,5 tot 2 l (= 6 tot 8 glazen) te drinken, bovenop het vocht dat al in je eten zit, ook als je geen dorst hebt. Meestal wordt ook aangeraden om bij voorkeur water te drinken. Beide aanbevelingen blijken niet helemaal te kloppen. 

*Ten eerste* hebben we geen 1,5 tot 2 l extra vocht per dag nodig. Een volwassene verliest dagelijks gemiddeld 2 à 3 l vocht (via transpiratie, adem, plassen, enz.) die moet aangevuld worden via de voeding en de drank. Dat kan oplopen tot 20 l als het warm is en/of tijdens fysieke inspanning. In normale omstandigheden wordt het dagelijks vochtverlies grotendeels gecompenseerd door het vocht in onze voeding. In de mate dat niet volstaat, zal ons lichaam ons waarschuwen (onze urine kleurt bijvoorbeeld donkerder) en krijgen we dorst. Dorst hebben is een krachtig gevoel dat optreedt wanneer je één tot twee procent van je totale lichaamsvocht bent kwijtgeraakt. Dat is lang voor het lichaam begint uit te drogen. Alleen bij zware lichamelijke inspanning, bij warm weer of op grote hoogte, wanneer we op korte tijd zeer veel vocht kunnen verliezen, kan ons interne waterreguleringssysteem niet volgen, en kan het inderdaad zijn dat we moeten drinken voor we dorst hebben. Ook voor mensen met nierstenen of een andere nieraandoening, diabetespatiënten, bij braken of diarree, en oudere mensen bij wie het waterreguleringssysteem minder goed functioneert, kan het aangewezen zijn om regelmatig te drinken, ook al hebben ze geen dorst. Maar in normale omstandigheden hoef je dus niet heel de dag met een fles water rond te lopen en dwangmatig je liters water te slikken, het volstaat meestal om te drinken wanneer je een dorstgevoel hebt.

*Ten tweede* is het een fabeltje dat we vooral water zouden moeten drinken om onze vochtbalans in evenwicht te houden. In tegenstelling tot wat meestal beweerd wordt, tellen alle drinkbare stoffen mee, dus ook koffie, thee, kruidenthee, melkprodukten, fruit- en groentensappen, groentensoep, frisdrank, bier en wijn, bouillon,... 
Dat koffie of thee (en andere cafeïnehoudende dranken) een diuretisch effect hebben en de urineprodukte opdrijven, waardoor we meer vocht zouden verliezen, is onjuist. Cafeïne zorgt voor snellere, maar niet voor meer uitscheiding van vocht. Het drinken van een kop koffie heeft dus precies hetzelfde effect als het drinken van een glas water, tenminste wat de vochtvoorziening betreft.
Alcohol heeft wél een diuretisch (vochtafdrijvend) effect, tenminste als we meerdere glazen hebben gedronken. 
Wat frisdranken, fruitsappen, melkprodukten enz. betreft, moeten we er rekening mee houden dat ze naast water ook energie (caloriën) bevatten. Dat kan misschien minder gewenst zijn in het kader van gewichtscontrole. Maar wat de vochtvoorziening betreft, zijn ze evenwaardig aan water. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Petra717

bedankt voor deze nuttige informatie Aggie! knuffel~!

----------


## marjoh55

Eigenlijk wist ik het wel, zoveel extra water is niet nodig,maar nu ik het lees weet ik dat ik het goed doe.
bedankt namens Petra

----------


## flowers

Waarom zegt iedereen dan dat t gezond is plus de huisarts?

----------


## Agnes574

Omdat het volgens mij ook gezond is om water te drinken  :Wink: .

Al die frisdranken bevatten suiker of aspartaam, wat maakt dat je méér trek krijgt in zoete dingen.

Water is nog altijd het 'gezondste drinken' en stilt de trek naar zoetigheden of eten tussen de maaltijden door.

Het artikel gaat over de hoeveelheid vocht die je nodig hebt per dag ... en vocht zit in allerlei dingen (niet enkel in water).

Het blijft dus gezond om water boven frisdranken etc. te verkiezen  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ag, wat ben ik blij met dit bericht,
d8 dus ook dat ik zoveel water moest drinken, het werd echt MOETEN, kreeg het bijna niet binnen en als ik dus jouw artikel lees, krijg ik gelukkig zo al voldoende binnen.
thanx

----------


## bonheure

Ik drink bijna elke dag 1.5 a 2 l water en voel me daar zelfs heel goed bij

----------

